# how to DVD rw / CD rw?

## the brave

I'm runnig gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3 and trying to make my LG GSA 4081 combo CDRW/DVDRW works properly. 

Which are the lines I should include in my fstab so that it can read and write DVD and CD's?

Thanks for any help.

----------

## papal_authority

I use this line in /etc/fstab for my DVD-RW:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user  0 0
```

I manually used dvdrecord (i.e. cdrecord) to write CDs and DVDs. HTH  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cromero

i dont know if its me or what, but i cant get cdrecord with emerge... i only get cdrecord-prodvd does that program works for regular cds also? or should i use arch x86 instead of ~x86 to get cdrecord?

----------

## dkure

cdrecord is under 

```
app-cdr/cdrtools
```

so to install cdrecord just

```
% emerge -av cdrtools
```

----------

## the brave

I haven't been able to burn cds under linux so far and I refuse to do it under Windows due to philosophical issues (even with my wife making fun of me, asking why I use Linux if it gets so complicated for some minor tasks), I prefer to not burn any cd than do it using Windows (let it for her), this is the only thing since I got Gentoo installed here is still pending to be solved.

1) fstab:

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda2               /boot           ext3            defaults,noatime                1 2

/dev/hda4               /               ext3            noatime                         0 1

/dev/hda3               none            swap            sw                              0 0

none                    /mnt/cdrom      supermount      fs=auto,dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0  0 0

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/usbflash   auto            noauto,user                     0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                          0 0

none                    /mnt/zip        supermount      fs=auto,dev=/dev/sda4           0 0

none                    /mnt/storage    supermount      fs=auto,dev=/dev/hdb1           0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/windows    auto            noauto,user                     0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                        0 0

/dev/hdb2               /mnt/ubuntu/    ext3            noatime                         0 1

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                        0 0

```

2) cdrecord-scanbus

```
poseidon linux # cdrecord --scanbus                                             

dvdrtools v0.1.6

Portions (c) 2002-2003 Ark Linux <bero@arklinux.org>

This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it under

the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by the Free Software

Foundation; either version 2, or (at your option) any later version.

This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT ANY

WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR

A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the GNU General Public License for more details.   

                                                                              

You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License along with  

this program; see the file COPYING.  If not, write to the Free Software       

Foundation, 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307, USA.           

Based on:                                                                     

Cdrecord 1.11a15 (i386-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2001 Jörg Schilling   

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.31                                               

Using libscg version 'bero-0.5a'                                              

cdrecord: Warning: using inofficial version of libscg (bero-0.5a '@(#)scsitransp.c      1.81 01/04/20 Copyright 1988,1995,2000 J. Schilling').                                                  

scsibus0:                                                                     

        0,0,0     0) 'IOMEGA  ' 'ZIP 750         ' '72.u' Removable Disk      

        0,1,0     1) *                                                        

        0,2,0     2) *                                                        

        0,3,0     3) *                                                        

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

As we can see my LG combo is not being recognized.

3) Error messages when firing K3b as root

```
cdrecord 1.11a15 does not support ATAPI

Used cdrecord version 1.11a15 is outdated
```

Even using the latest version of cdrecord

4) cdrecord

```
poseidon root # emerge cdrecord cdrtools search

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : cdrecord ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  app-cdr/cdrecord-prodvd

      Latest version available: 2.01_beta31

      Latest version installed: 2.01_beta31

      Size of downloaded files: 364 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.fokus.gmd.de/research/cc/glone/employees/joerg.schilling/private/cdrecord.html

      Description: Enhancement of cdrecord for writing DVDs

      License:     as-is

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : cdrtools ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  app-cdr/cdrtools

      Latest version available: 2.01

      Latest version installed: 2.01

      Size of downloaded files: 1,367 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.fokus.gmd.de/research/cc/glone/employees/joerg.schilling/private/cdrecord.html

      Description: A set of tools for CD recording, including cdrecord

      License:     GPL-2 freedist
```

I'm using grub and I haven't added any additional entry enabling scsi emulation and whatever,  but for sure it's enabled into the kernel version 2.6.8-r3.

I'd appreciate if someone here could give me some directions on how to solve this annoying issue (consider that I'm not a Linux expert). As I said this is the only thing that I really miss since I moved from Windows to Linux .

Cheers.  :Cool: 

----------

## the brave

And this is the debugging output after trying to burn using k3b.

```
System

-----------------------

K3b Version:0.11.17 

KDE Version: 3.3.0

QT Version: 3.3.3

cdrecord

-----------------------

dvdrtools v0.1.6

Portions (c) 2002-2003 Ark Linux <bero@arklinux.org>

This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it under

the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by the Free Software

Foundation; either version 2, or (at your option) any later version.

This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT ANY

WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR

A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the GNU General Public License for more details.

You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License along with

this program; see the file COPYING.  If not, write to the Free Software

Foundation, 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307, USA.

Based on:

Cdrecord 1.11a15 (i386-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2001 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Invalid argument. Invalid bus or target specifier in '/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v dev=ATAPI:/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd speed=24 driveropts=burnfree -eject -overburn -data -tsize=24848s - 

mkisofs

-----------------------

24848

mkisofs comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -gui -graft-points -volid K3b data project -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR VERSION 0.11.17 (C) 2003 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher  -preparer K3b - Version 0.11.17 -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-root/k3bxmIRnb.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-root/k3bhwrL3a.tmp -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-root/k3btITV1a.tmp /root/.kde/share/apps/k3b/temp/dummydir0/ 

```

Thanks

----------

## the brave

bump!

Come on guys!! Is it that hard? Help me, please. If I'm not being clear explaining the problem, let me know...

Thxs

----------

## the brave

For those who may are facing or will face the same sort of problem:

Enable scsi emulation into the kernel and add  hdc=ide-scsi to grub (for lilo, check which command to use)

Cheers.

```
poseidon root # cdrecord -scanbus

dvdrtools v0.1.6

Portions (c) 2002-2003 Ark Linux <bero@arklinux.org>

This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it under

the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by the Free Software

Foundation; either version 2, or (at your option) any later version.

This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT ANY

WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR

A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the GNU General Public License for more details.

You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License along with

this program; see the file COPYING.  If not, write to the Free Software

Foundation, 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307, USA.

Based on:

Cdrecord 1.11a15 (i386-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2001 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.31

Using libscg version 'bero-0.5a'

cdrecord: Warning: using inofficial version of libscg (bero-0.5a '@(#)scsitransp.c    1.81 01/04/20 Copyright 1988,1995,2000 J. Schilling').

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVDRAM GSA-4081B' 'A100' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *                                         

        0,6,0     6) *                                                       

        0,7,0     7) *                                                       

scsibus1:                                                                     

        1,0,0   100) 'IOMEGA  ' 'ZIP 750         ' '72.u' Removable Disk     

        1,1,0   101) *                                                       

        1,2,0   102) *                                                       

        1,3,0   103) *                                                       

        1,4,0   104) *                                                       

        1,5,0   105) *                                                       

        1,6,0   106) *                                                       

        1,7,0   107) *                                                       

poseidon root #
```

----------

## evoweiss

 *the brave wrote:*   

> For those who may are facing or will face the same sort of problem:
> 
> Enable scsi emulation into the kernel and add  hdc=ide-scsi to grub (for lilo, check which command to use)

 

If you're running the 2.6 kernel series then scsi emulation is deprecated and you should use ATAPI. This is enabled by changing ide-scsi to ide-cd. It should work just fine  :Smile: .

Best,

Alex

----------

## the brave

 *evoweiss wrote:*   

> If you're running the 2.6 kernel series then scsi emulation is deprecated and you should use ATAPI. This is enabled by changing ide-scsi to ide-cd. It should work just fine .
> 
> Best,
> 
> Alex

 

Unfortunately, putting what you had suggested didn't make it to work:

1) grub.conf

```
poseidon root # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo 2.6.8-r3

root (hd0,1)

kernel=(hd0,1)/linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda4  hdc=ide-cd vga=795

initrd=(hd0,1)/initrd-1280x1024

title=Ubuntu 2.6.8.1

root (hd1,1)

kernel=(hd1,1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdb2 vga=795

initrd=(hd1,1)/initrd.img

title=Windoze XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1
```

2) cdrecord output

```
poseidon root # cdrecord -scanbus

dvdrtools v0.1.6

Portions (c) 2002-2003 Ark Linux <bero@arklinux.org>

This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it under

the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by the Free Software

Foundation; either version 2, or (at your option) any later version.

This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT ANY

WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR

A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the GNU General Public License for more details.

You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License along with

this program; see the file COPYING.  If not, write to the Free Software

Foundation, 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307, USA.

Based on:

Cdrecord 1.11a15 (i386-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2001 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.31

Using libscg version 'bero-0.5a'

cdrecord: Warning: using inofficial version of libscg (bero-0.5a '@(#)scsitransp.c    1.81 01/04/20 Copyright 1988,1995,2000 J. Schilling').

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'IOMEGA  ' 'ZIP 750         ' '72.u' Removable Disk

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

Anyway, I brought it back to the previous setup.

Cheers.

william

----------

## evoweiss

 *the brave wrote:*   

> Unfortunately, putting what you had suggested didn't make it to work:

 

That's odd, though it may have something to do with that cd burning kernel bug that affected later versions of the kernel (I'm running vanilla 2.6.7). Well, whatever works for you is cool.

Best,

Alex

----------

## easykill

[edit]

...never mind

----------

## jonnevers

with the 2.6 SCSI emulation is just overhead. 

although when i got my dvd+/-RW drive it wasn't recognized automatically under devfs.

so i upgraded to udev. and on MY system udev picked up the ATAPI drive without any configuration (kernel, userland...etc). I would recommend updating to udev, in general. but if SCSI emulation is working for you, then there isn't any necessary benefit to going that route...

----------

## DoktorSeven

To get my ATAPI drives listed I have to append dev=ATAPI to the scanbus:

```

 # cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI

(snip)

        0,0,0     0) '        ' 'DVD-ROM         ' '2.00' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) 'TDK     ' 'CDRW241040B     ' '57S4' Removable CD-ROM

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

----------

## nschum

I believe the reason the ATAPI configuration didn't work is that the cdrecord version is too old (<2.0) to support it.

I had the same problem, because I emerged "dvdrdools" instead of "cdrtools".

----------

## the brave

nschum

I will check it and will revert.

Cheers.

----------

## the brave

thanks nschum, now it's using ATAPI .

----------

